# Any Musicians?



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Are their any biking musicians here? I'm a drummer.
What do you play?


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Yup, I play guitar, bass, drums, piano, harmonica and a bit of banjo. Id say music comes before biking in my life, maybe its just because Im way better at playing music than I am at biking ahah.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

I am. 

I play guitar, bass, drums, and I sing. I've been in a couple bands but now am just happy to play music in church every week.


----------



## mtscreamer (Feb 9, 2006)

I play the drums, piano, and I can sing. Mostly for church, but I am in a band to. Lately biking has been coming before my music but I would like to even the time out.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I rock the spoons and some horrible beatbox in the shower... and I've mangled with the guitar in my time but to no avail at this point.
But my gf is the lead singer of a signed band in Japan, check'em out at sabnackdotcom or myspace whatever, they have a west coast/cont. divide tour lined up in June. c'mon out and rock out with your chock out or jam out with your clam out. man that was dirty... sorry...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jam out with your clam out, LMAO.

I tried my hand at guitar a bit, I used to sing for a hardcore band, but that fell apart. I'm looking for a new one without much sucess.


----------



## tedroy (Mar 17, 2005)

*Oh sure!*

Los Chumps in Pasadena, Ca. I,m the lucky bass player who gets free boooze & food for my efforts once a month...and sometimes a few tips but mostly a mess-o jollies in my 
post-rocker years.

2000 Fretted Jbass Deluxe
'74 self-mutilated fretless P/Jbass


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

is that an active deluxe? i had one just like it, but black. i put the badass II bridge on it too. talk about sustain.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

guitar, piano, and pretty good vocals. Not great vocals, but good enough. My piano can be sick (I can shred with a piano!) and I have written what I would call some incredible stuff for my age. my guitar has gotten much better, I actually wrote something the other day that once I play well will make a good song. I know I can pick up bass without much trouble, but I don't have a bass. I'd like to learn drums better - all I can do right now is a simple beat. 

I really need to get a band together, but nobody I know is as serious as I need. Or I just need a recording studio so I can do all the parts myself. 

I actually am working on a concept album right now

heh heh - by the time I can start doing anything with it it should be really well thought out -- that will be about, I dunno, ten years from now . .


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i play trumpet and french horn. yea, i know... lame, but i gotta friend that rides thats the drummer for the band Thee Armada. myspace.com/theearmadamusic


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*yeah,*

musician and compositor. Playin on guitar, bass guitar, straight flute, darbukka (hand drum). Like to play improvisative jazz/acid jazz' but a bit got tired of music, and now biking is the new passion in my life...


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm a double major in Guitar and Jazz Improv. I been playing the guitar for about 14 or so years. I play guitar, piano, bass, sax, harmonica, violin, organ, drums, vocals, accordian, banjo, recorder, half ass clarinet, and the spoons hehe


----------



## tedroy (Mar 17, 2005)

*Yup.. active*



bic ningley said:


> is that an active deluxe? i had one just like it, but black. i put the badass II bridge on it too. talk about sustain.


That sucka is LOUD too! Plus tone for days.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i really want to learn how to play the banjo...


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

i play saxophone


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

(All fender guitars fyi, except the cheap red squier thing) Also have a double bass drumset, 4 toms, tons of crashes, but i packed it away.. Also just got the B52 matrix 1000 speakers, omg love them.)


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)

Me years ago...











Me today...

http://www.myspace.com/crow


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

you lucky son uv a *****! 

Here's the stuff I want:

1) Fender custom telecaster FMT HH (that's Flame Maple Top Double Humbucker) in amber. Sweetest guitar EVER. Not because of what it is, but because of what it is for $600. Check it out on fender's website if you don't believe how unbelievably sweet it is. 

2) White strat with all gold hardware (screws, jack, bridge, neck plate, etc.) and a black pickguard and a black spring cover. Oh, and noiseless pickups. 

3) 88 key electronic keyboard. Preferably a nice Roland with minimal features and really, really good synthesized sounds. 

4) A sweet place to play music at. 

5) A band would be nice, too. 

6) And hot groupies. Hell yeah!


----------



## JB22b4 (May 17, 2006)

I play saxophone.


----------



## wolfman91 (Apr 9, 2007)

i play drums in a metal band and have played guitar for a few years \m/


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

Ive been playing guitar for 5 years and own a real gibson sg standard with a darkwood neck now to save for a marshall stack...... Im also a lead singer and a lead guitarist for a band i can play bass and drums as well


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Rhythm is life and life is rhythm*

Metal does not count as music.

I'm an MPC wizard and the funkiest white boy alive... :headphones:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Yep. Bass, drums, and guitar for me.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

jimage said:


> Ive been playing guitar for 5 years and own a real gibson sg standard with a darkwood neck now to save for a marshall stack......


Please dont get a marshall stack.... You are already have an SG, and getting a Marshall stack will make you like EVERY OTHER wanna be ac/dc guitar player... Marshalls are nothing compared to Hughes and Ketters, Oranges, and some crates.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

Violin is the way to go! U may think its all classical stuff.. But listen 2 me and u will be roken all da way home!


----------



## joelcarrothers (Mar 10, 2007)

turntablist and bass player right here...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

hear hear! 
it's great stuff to get neighbors to move, though


----------



## rorydude (Nov 19, 2006)

bass, piano, little bit o banjo, french horn, recorder, and a very little bit of bag pipes


----------



## RHEL (Dec 7, 2006)

Bass Trombone.
Mahler rules.


----------



## ampig (Mar 8, 2007)

Bass Guitar, Bagpipes before that.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

guitar


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I want to play guitar or bass but I have NO musical abilities at all.

My friend plays guitar and is amazing, he can pretty much play any song by just hearing it once or twice. I also know a few good bass players, one of em's cousin sings in a G n' R cover band who is pretty good.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i beat box and rhyme mad stylee yo.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

I used to beatbox, but I upgraded to drumset and have been kicking out the jams for 5 years now and am in a metal band. :drumroll:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

BASS PLAYER!

and part time Guitarist. Guitar was just way too easy, so I went back to bass, now I play bass guitar and classical guitar.










from left to right.

2005 Fender MIM Natural Ash Jazz Bass
2006 Ibeanez GSR 300DX
{Below} 
2003 Squier modified P-Bass
2004 Squier P bass
{on top of bed} 
2003 Fender MIM Fat Stratocaster 
{Middle to right}
2005 First Act Classical guitar G-300 [amazing guitar actually] 
1961 Yamaha F-180
2004 Epiphone Les Paul

Cant forget my gear either.

Vintage 1972 Fender Bassman 10









My main amp, Behringer BXL1800A 180watts of joy here.









I also have a lot of guitar amps, but who cares...just guitar amps right?


----------



## cameraboy (Apr 13, 2007)

i play drums... tama swingstar 5 pc with 7 zildjian/sabian cymbals with gibralter and pdp stands and a pdp double bass


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i play guitar. i by no means a good well about 2 years ago when i played a lot more than i do now, i could jam w/ teh best of teh locals. but skool has taken up too much time so i have not been able to play as much. but right now i am saving up for an Ibanez Artist 200 (i think tahts what its called?)


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

nice. I got into sabian so now I have 2 sabian crashes, sabian ride and sabian hihats. I also have a pdp double bass pedal, but wanna get some dw 9000's.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Bass player


----------



## ppmtb (Jun 8, 2007)

ok. so im pretty late to this thread. but I play. started as a bass player, now I play acoustic mostly. here's my myspace with my latest project:

myspace.com/emeandrew


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i dabble in vocals for thrash and hardcore type bands...


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I played guitar like crazy for a good five years, a little bass....I'm a old school punk rock kid. Now I DJ...I have 2 tech's, DJM 500, M-audio moble pre usb, Serato, MacBook Pro. I want to learn piano and trumpet, I would like to start producing music and sync it too video. I started out playing deep house and lately I'm playing allot of newdisco, electro house, and some dark wave.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

*I suck LOUD.*

Bass- I'm in a exiled-from-church-semi-Christian-but-whatever-else-we-feel-like-playing(we regularly butcher YYZ)bunch of 40-yr-olds called Blind Edge, & I recently semi-reformed my old punk/funk/ska/country/classic rock band, Phat Side Down. I play a passive MIA Fender jazz 5 & a custom Stambaugh 6 through an '82 Mesa/Boogie D-180 & RR 1x15. I also have a 60-yr-old German upright, & recently picked up a similar violin.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

I do me sum akustik gitar now n then. Alvarez style!


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

I am a drummer. I have been drumming for 24.


----------



## Danny73 (May 30, 2007)

RHEL said:


> Bass Trombone.
> Mahler rules.


2nd that ! I'm a pro horn player.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I play indian nose harp.

and throat sing.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> Vintage 1972 Fender Bassman 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, that is a guitar amp. Bassmans are fantastic for guitar tone.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Guitarist.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I've been playin guitar for 8 years.


----------



## DSSK (Mar 24, 2007)

I play bass, i just got a new Washburn thats rather cool


----------



## DSSK (Mar 24, 2007)

unfortunately I sold my soul and bought it online ,but luckily it all worked out


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

ryguy79 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, that is a guitar amp. Bassmans are fantastic for guitar tone.


yea, only the speakers dont blow up when you plug a bass in and try to do a gig with it.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

gibson LP, very nice . . . personally I think the vintage sunbursts are only worth the money, but I'm very picky like that . . .

won't even consider buying an epiphone SG or LP, too many posers use those . . . no offense if that is acutally an epiphone . . . but eight years and you probably would have come to that conclusion too . . .

a white gibson SG with black pickguard and stuff is AWESOME!

when I get my macbook I'm gonna start recording my songs I can only play only the guitar or keyboard part at once (maybe vocals at the same time too, but my amp drowns me out w/ guitar, and no mic. me not a great singer, but I have really great sense of tone, and good singing voice usually means sh!t in rock music) 

this is gonna be my first real electric guitar:

(wherever the attached image is)

right now I have to make do with an electric acoustic. more guitar for $400 than anything you can get, but it only plays about four different tones on the amp: three different ones made by changing the settings from low to mid to high in distort and amped up acoustic . . .

my friend and I are gonna make a cheap biking video for fun, so I finally post some action shots and see myself ride (this usually helps to see yourself do something), and I'll add a song I wrote . . .


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

i have been playing bass for about 3 years now, i have a hartke 4 string and my friends peavey 5 string right now....nothing special all my magic happens with the amps....i got a hartke/rivera mix (not sure on spelling its not at my house right now) that sh!t is loud and sounds so nice...as for my dad he has been playing for about 30 years, don't want to brag but he is the best guitarist i have ever seen he has a brian moore and a shector 7 string he has a roland v-guitar amp, we dont have anything special but we have some nice stuff


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been playing guitar for about 3 years now. It took the back seat for a while when i got my STP, now they're about equal. Do any of you guys use the UG forums? I think i recognize some of the gear some of you guys have posted.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

dirtyharry said:


> gibson LP, very nice . . . personally I think the vintage sunbursts are only worth the money, but I'm very picky like that . . .
> 
> won't even consider buying an epiphone SG or LP, too many posers use those . . . no offense if that is acutally an epiphone . . . but eight years and you probably would have come to that conclusion too . . .
> 
> ...


Ok, so you don't even have an electric and you're calling epiphones poser guitars? Sorry not everyone can drop 2 grand on a nice Gibby. I've played hundreds of gigs and have had 2 epi les pauls through the years. They do the job and you can get good tone out of them if you know what you're doing.

Sounds like you're the poser.

Regarding that tele you posted...if you want LP tone, why get a tele? thats basically what that tele is trying to be.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> yea, only the speakers dont blow up when you plug a bass in and try to do a gig with it.


 never heard of them blowing with guitars either...

i almost bought a silverface bassman instead of my twin. they're good amps.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

also, that black lp above appears to be an epiphone lp classic. just going by the quilted top, open coil pickups, and what little i can see of the truss rod cover.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i play guitar

STOP BRINGING BACK OLD THREADS


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

no, I just said I've seen too many posers . .. I know epiphones are regularly gigged with and stuff by real musicians . . . I'll probably change my mind in the future, but these guys with knock off LP's really made me not like epiphones solid bodies . . . I feel totally different about their semihollows, oddly enough, but that's probably because posers don't steriotypically go for the semi's . . . 

also, the tele is only $600, a real fender, can switch one of the pickups to single coil or hum, has a set in neck, looks REAL good in real life. etc.

it sounds more like an SG, btw . . .

regarding the 'lectric 'coustic, it was a gift for my B-day, and being cheap, I told my folks, buy me this! $400 for workable electric guitar and nice acoustic instead of $800 for bottom line strat and acoustic . . . 

as far as the open coil pickups, I personally want open coil pickups on some colors of LP's. Slash uses open coils!


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

If you don't have tone, it doesn't matter what you're playing. Thats my bottom line and how I choose gear. I don't care what stuff costs or if its 'cool' if it sounds good and fits my budget.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

dirtyharry said:


> no, I just said I've seen too many posers . .. I know epiphones are regularly gigged with and stuff by real musicians . . . I'll probably change my mind in the future, but these guys with knock off LP's really made me not like epiphones solid bodies . . . I feel totally different about their semihollows, oddly enough, but that's probably because posers don't steriotypically go for the semi's . . .
> 
> also, the tele is only $600, a real fender, can switch one of the pickups to single coil or hum, has a set in neck, looks REAL good in real life. etc.
> 
> ...


Not liking a guitar because of who uses them just shows immaturity.

I know exactly what that tele is. trust me. Its sounds good humbucking and like crap when you tap the coils and go single coil. I've played several. Not trying to knock you here, its a good looking guitar, but I wasn't a fan of those pickups. It doesn't sound like a tele when you go single coil on it. It is a real Fender, yeah, I wasn't denying that. Its a Korean Fender though. Nothing wrong with that at all, in fact I've got some mexican fenders, had a korean epi lp, the epi lp i have now was made in china. Just don't think you're getting a new American for $600.

An acoustic electric with a piezo pickup is not a replacement for an electric and an acoustic. Its just not the same. I understand what you were trying to accomplish, killing two birds with one stone, but you can't get good electric guitar tone from a piezo pickup, which is what the majority of $400 acoustic/electrics have.

I could care less whether the pickups are open coil or covered if the guitar has tone. It was just one of the tipoffs to the model of LP that guy has.

I'm not trying to rag on you too much, but it sounds like you need to play more before you start passing judgement on other people's guitars. Open your mind a little bit more. There's no need to insult a great guitar for the price because some dorks you know have them. Have you actually played one? Its no 2grand gibby, but I've had many compliments on my tone from other very accomplished guitarists at gigs using my epiphone. After all, the TONE is what matters, not if some poser plays the same model.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> i play guitar
> 
> STOP BRINGING BACK OLD THREADS


you know, posting in old threads doesn't help make them go away...

you could just ignore it if you don't like old threads.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

ryguy79 said:


> never heard of them blowing with guitars either...
> 
> i almost bought a silverface bassman instead of my twin. they're good amps.


What I meant was, if I plug my bass into a guitar amp, I'll blow it out. the bassman is strong, unlike most guitar amps.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

man, I hear you . . . I understand exactly where you're coming from, I just sound like the dumb kid I am . . . 

the guys up at the local music store steered me toward the ibanez semihollows back when I was just learning guitar and getting used to the place when I asked about the gibson es-335s . . . sorta the tone thing you're saying.

oh, also I really hate guitar center, and that's where I gotsta go to get epiphones and stuff . . . that's the main reason I'm going for the fender . . . 

I really love that guitar. Don't know why, just do . . . the push coil tap doesn't sound like the classic tele, but it's'okay . . . picked up a $600 light ash tele, man that thing rocked! Just not the right thing for me yet, don't have enough money to spring for two or three dif. guitars . . . 

also, this tele is SOOO LIGHT! 

I never insulted epiphones, it just kills me to have seen these fat poser kids from school try and be angus young and what not . . . and then there was me, "ripping out" (this from the point of view of people who don't know dick about guitar) this guitar solo on my electric acoustic, which I've manage a very nice tone for me actually, took a while though, and unfortunately for me playing just back in my room, it only has three volume settings: loud, louder, and cat screeching feedback . . . 

if I manage to go through with this video, check out the clip I add at the end. You may think better of me . . . 

and also my LP complex may come from always not getting the right stuff or enough because my folks were too cheap to get me it, and went for the cheaper stuff . .. 

not trying to gain any sympathy with that at all, just saying, for certain, in the big scheme or things unimportant though, stuff I sorta got ripped and looked longingly at the nice stuff . . . 

i dunno, music is awesome, if you're good you're good and no guitar can change it, and I just discovered the kaiser chiefs and they are awesome . . .


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

my band

http://www.myspace.com/publicradioband


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, my mom's a piano teacher and I play around 1 hour a day, and I'm starting to teach myself to play the guitar...its going suprisingly well.


----------

